# استشارة مهمة بخصوص هندسة البحرية



## الاسد العربى ال (17 يونيو 2011)

انا طالب فى كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية 
و كنت عايز اسال عن قسم البحرية 
عن الدراسة ايه ظروفها 
و عن الشغل برضه 
ايه مجالات الشغل فى القسم ده 
و هل من السهل ان الواحد يلاقى وظيفة فى القسم ده 
و ممكن اشتغل فى البحر على سفن و كدة بسهولة 
اسالة كتيرة انا اسف لكن رجاءا افيدونى لانى محتار جدا 
مع العلم ان تقديرى يدخلنى هندسة الاتصالات 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (17 يونيو 2011)

الاسد العربى ال قال:


> انا طالب فى كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية
> و كنت عايز اسال عن قسم البحرية
> عن الدراسة ايه ظروفها
> و عن الشغل برضه
> ...



الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين 
اعتقد انه من الافضل ان تتوجه لاحد زملائك الذين دخلوا القسم فعلا و يدرسون به اﻵن لانهم سينقلوا لك صورة واقعية عن الوضع الحالي بالقسم : الموضوع محتاج نقاش وجها لوجه و ليس على المنتدى هذه نصيحة ﻷنك لازم تبقى عارف شخصية اللي بيكلمك و أخلاقه حتى تعلم هل تستطيع أن تثق بكلامه أم لا :ده مستقبل فلا تسمع ﻷحد الا لو كان أهل ثقة :بأنصحك كما أنصح أبنائي:و أيضا أكيد زملائك الذين بالقسم اﻵن حيكون لهم صلة بزملائهم الذين تخرجوا من دفعات سابقة وعلى دراية بسهولة و صعوبة حصولهم على عمل

طبعا أكيد الدراسة شيقة للغاية بقسم الهندسة البحرية لكن مشكلة هذه الاقسام انها عادة لا تستقطب طلبة متفوقين في هندسة ااسكندرية فهل وجود أغلبية كسلانة حولك سيؤثر عليك سلبا؟ 

هندسة الاتصالات أيضا علم شيق جدا و القسم حيكون به نسبة أكبر من المتفوقين فهل هذا حيشجعك على العمل أكثر؟
أيضا اسأل عن أعضاء هيئة التدريس في القسمين :مدى تعاونهم مع الطلبة و تشجيعهم له ﻷن بدون أستاذ مشجع يتراجع مستوى الطالب مهما كان متفوقا
ربما اذا دخلت بحرية و أنت تقديرك جيد جدا يكون هناك فرصة تعيين في الكلية و هذه لن تكون متاحة في اتصالات فهل التعيين في الكلية و التدريس يمثلوا لك أهمية ؟ (طبعا التدريس أشرف مهنة و له غاية تربوية سامية لكنه بحاجة الى صبر من الله و موهبة منه للقدرة على توصيل المعلومة و تحمل مسئولية طلبة سيكونوا بمثابة أبناء لك) 
: و في النهاية نوصيك بصلاة الاستخارة فلا يعلم أين الخير الا الله سبحانه و تعالى: أسأل الله أن يوفقك و أبنائي لما فيه خيركم و سعادتكم في الدنيا و اﻵخرة


----------

